# How do I Hunt Richmond Hill WMA?



## Phatfred (Apr 7, 2015)

I am fairly new to hunting, in it just a few years and this is my first year hunting turkey.  I would like to take a look around the Richmond Hill WMA.  Some gun areas but I think I have my eye on that large archery area.  Ether way does anyone know how to properly check into the WMA?  Is there a post I stop by or something?   I have been asking around and the consensus is that you will be stopped by a warden and everything WILL be checked so I just want to do my homework and make sure I doing everything I am supposed to do before getting out there.  

Also any reports on the area would be appreciated.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2015)

Go to the WMA maps site and review that WMA. You will see the kiosk locations for sign in and information.
http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...ichmond_Hill_WMA_Bryan_County_Tracts_Line.pdf
You may also sign in on-line.
http://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/hunt/public


----------



## Phatfred (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok thanks I have read through just about everything I can find online and reviewed the maps and all.  But it never clearly states for basic land access do this...   So thank you for clarifying, sounds like you are telling me for access to the land at all you must sign in at one of the Kiosk.    My next step was to stop by the ranger station and ask but I'm not sure how inviting they are about that sort of thing.

Is the turkey hunting any good out there?


----------



## fishtail (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll put it this way, I've never seriously considered hunting turkeys at that WMA.

Here is some stuff from the Q&A section of WMA's.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-qa/
"SIGN-IN is required prior to hunting during any managed firearms deer, bear, turkey or hog hunt on a WMA"

Also make sure you have a GORP Pass or WMA Stamp.


----------



## Phatfred (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool thanks,  I might give it a shot but its looking like I might have to start looking in to Stewart.  I use to fish it alot, but for hunting the size of that place is intimidating.    I' m also keeping an eye out for a club within 45 mins or so from I95 and 204.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 19, 2015)

Very few turkeys on RH WMA, and I've only seen them on one tract while squirrel hunting. A majority of the WMA has been an excessively overgrown wasteland for years, but they have finally started doing some thinning in recent years. Ft Stewart is good, but can be tough with pressure and all the rules/regulations make it REAL easy to mess up if you don't stay read up on them.


----------

